# 3 Probs (nich sehr aussagekräftig nur mir fällt nix besseres ein)



## baddragon (23. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss das, dass hier net so gut reinpasst aber ich hab 3 Probs:

1.Seit der Linux-Installation  Fdisk nichmehr!Was kann ich dagegen tun?

2.Ich hab bei der Monitor-Einstellung in Linux bissl  gebaut und zwar is seit dem eine Hertzzahl zu hoch! Wie kann ich die ohne das Terminal ändern? (die Einstellung)

3.Wie kann ich meinen W-Lan-USB-Stick mit Linux benutzen obwohl auf der Hersteller Site nur Treiber für Windows sind nutzen?

P.S. Ich hab SUSE 9.1! 


Frohe Weihnachten an alle!

Gruß baddragon


----------



## JohannesR (23. Dezember 2004)

1) Was meinst du damit? Was sagt es? Wie rufst du es auf?
2) Ohne Terminal? Unter SuSE mit Sax2... AFAIR
3) USB-WLan ist sehr kompliziert, aber mit den passenden Kernelmodulen sollte das klappen.

Kurzum: Du hast uns viel zu wenig Informationen gegeben!


----------



## baddragon (23. Dezember 2004)

1. Ich habs einmal über die Eingabeaufforderung gemacht da kam das: http://people.freenet.de/baddragontheman/HDFGDSEF.jpg und im Dos-Modus da reagierte er dann gar net mehr

2, Ja ich muss die Monitor-Einstellung ohne Terminal ändern wahrsch hast du schon geschrieben wie das geht nur das check ich net! Und der Fehler hier ist nach dem Boot kommt kein Bild und der Monitor sagt out of range!

3.Was heisst das? Soll ich sagen was für nen USB-Adapter ich hab oder wie kannst du mir helfen?


----------



## imweasel (23. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

1.) das sieht nicht nach Linux aus, also falsches Forum

2.) Wenn du Einstellungen ändern willst dann entweder wie Johannes Röttger es geschrieben hat mit Sax2... oder du editierst die */etc/X11/XF86config* per Hand an!

3.) Sicherlich wäre es hilfreich wenn du sagen würdest, was für ein USB-Device du hast.


Mehr Infos == Mehr Antworten


----------



## baddragon (23. Dezember 2004)

1. Es hat aber augenscheinlich was mit Linux zu tun weil seit der Installation von Linux so is!

2. Muss ich für Sax2 net ins Terminal?

3.Ich hab von Trendnet den TEW-424-UB Wireless USB Adapter


----------



## Thorsten Ball (24. Dezember 2004)

1.) Trotzdem wird dir im Linuxforum zu Windowsproblemen nicht gut geholfen werden können, denn das hat nichts direkt mit GNU/Linux zu tun.


----------

